# 7 yr rtg update



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

getting old!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

very nice rtg!
mine just 2 ye old


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> getting old!


My uncle used to say that getting old is a helluva lot better than the alternative.


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

wow what a beauty!! Looks super healthy!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Ive seen this aro many times , just a BEAST !! , great fish [email protected]!


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

I remember seeing this fish at the LFS when it was a baby!

Turned out SOLID.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

picture really doesn't show the big fish. It is a real monster in person, scale and gold shine is nice. Do you know if its male or female Mike? Many said small head is female and this one look small head but body is like male, massive and thick.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> getting old!


I have seen this monster in person a few times. Very strong and nice color.
Mike, you need to build a 400G for this loyal monster.

Thanks for sharing !!!!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks guys. yea for those of you guys who followed his growth, hes still about the same length but has really bulked up. i should take a top view pic one of these days to show how thick he is from the top. 

although its been 7 years, he still has his baby face on unlike a lot of older aros out there. i think hes got many more years to come! still the king of the tank and still bullies everyone lol.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice rtg!
He ages quite well  lol


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice! Can't wait for my RTG to get that big too. A true monster arowana!!!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

king el. any updates on that albino rtg you had? that was one of a kind here in vancity.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

how big is that aro?


----------



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

your RTG is a beast....


----------



## clutch (Apr 25, 2010)

sweet aro!!! wish i kept my rtg


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

yea aros are nice! basically what brought me into this crazy hobby lol.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> king el. any updates on that albino rtg you had? that was one of a kind here in vancity.


I no longer have that aro. My uncle in Calgary is now taking care of it. I'll ask him to take pics. Last time I saw it, it's not pink anymore but white with red eyes. It lost the barbels that's why I let it go. Don't like keeping aros without barbels doesn't matter how expensive or rare it is. Aros perfect barbels are what matters to me. Don't care about PLJ or DE as they are easily can be fix. Barbels is 50-50 chance only. Might do an order from Unoaquatics again if I can save up.


----------

